# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  ????? ???? ??? ??? ???

## Zing

[COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 179)]????? ??? ?? ???? ??? ??? ?? ??? ???? ?? ???? ???[/COLOR]???? ???? ?? ???? ????? ???? ?? ??? ???? ???


????? ???? ???? ?? ?? ?? ???? ?? ???? ??? ?? ?? ??
?? ?? ????? ??? ???? ?? ??? ?? ????? ?? ???? ???


?? ???? ?????? ?? ?? ?? ????? ????? ?? ????? ??? ???? ??? ???
????? ???? ??? ??? ???? ???? ??? ? ???? ???


?? ???? ???? ?? ????? ??? ?? ??? ???? ??? ???? ???
?? ??? ?? ???? ?? ???? ??? ???? ????? ??? ???? ???


??? ?? ???? ???? ?? ?? ?? ?????? ?? ??? ???? ?????
??? ?? ???? ??? ??? ???? ??? ?? ???? ??? ???? ???


????? ???? ???? ??? ?? ??? ??? ?? ????? ???
?? ??? ?? ???? ???? ???? ??? ?? ??? ????? ?? ???? ???


@[USER=14781]Tulip[/USER] @[USER=30065]Shono[/USER] @[USER=10872]dark angel[/USER]

----------


## Tulip

Kya baat hai! =)

----------

